# Internet not working for VOD but network is OK



## bobcity (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm puzzling over the fact that I seem to have lost VOD sometime in the last month or two. Just when I was starting to count on it.

Getting network OK, error 22 no internet when I run test.

It was working fine. I'm connected through cat 5 to a hub and then to WRT54G ver. 4.2.1 router and nothing has changed on my end.

I'm able to get other things like media sharing and active to work so I know the network connection is still up. I can even use DirectvtoPC to work OK.

My guess is that the latest upgrade did something to cause it to not work. 

Searching the forum has brought me several similar complaints, but no solutions.

Has anybody else seen this or heard about it? Any ideas? Help!
I hate to have to call for support.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

If you haven't already, try resetting the DVR (red button behind front panel access card door).


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Yes, do try what litzdog911 suggests. If that does not work, then try rebooting your network. Start with turning all equipment off that is connected to the network. Boot the DSL/Cable modem up, then the router, and so on.


----------



## bobcity (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks guys ... I should have mentioned that I already tried restarting everything router, modem etc. I did the DVR reset from the menu, don't know if that's different from the button reset, so will try that too.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Is the DVR on a DHCP setting or is it a manual IP setup?
Is the gateway the correct address of the router?
Have you tried setting the DNS to the DNS server provided from your ISP? To do this, open a command window on a PC that is connected to the internet. Type in ipconfig and get the primary DNS name and put that into the DVR network information and retry the network test.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

bobcity said:


> I'm puzzling over the fact that I seem to have lost VOD sometime in the last month or two. Just when I was starting to count on it.
> 
> Getting network OK, error 22 no internet when I run test.
> 
> ...


If you really have a hub replace it with a switch.


----------



## bobcity (Feb 9, 2007)

Yea your right ... "switch" is the proper term not "hub". Us old guys forget.

All setting are correct:

gateway, DNS, and ip address is manual and specified in router.

Oh, and that would be "ipconfig /all" to get the DNS address.

everything was working until last software update I think.

Thanks.


----------



## bobcity (Feb 9, 2007)

Ah one more bit of info. I forgot to mention. The test gives an error for STB port, error #103.

I'm not familiar with this STB port. Is this indicative of anything?


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

This indicates a network services issue.

Under the network tab in the system menu, do you have network services setup for automatic?

If yes, then the home router MUST support and have UPnP enabled for this to work. Some routers do not use the UPnP to it's full potential and do not let outside hardware to auto set ports due to firewalls that the router may have enabled or configured in the router. Sometimes it is necesary to manually assign the ports in the network service tab and set the ports to be forwarded in the router accordingly.

See the link in my signature for Network Help and then page down to the Port Forwarding section for more information or check out the DIRECTV Information, Tips and Resources forum for more help on networking as well.


----------



## bobcity (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks, I hadn't check this. Yes I'm set to automatic for network services and yes UPnP is enabled on the router.

Also, this was all working fine a month ago, so why would it just stop ....

and why do I still get the horoscope stuff?


----------

